# What "chores" do you enjoy doing?



## XebelRebel (Apr 21, 2019)

I like doing my recycling. I actually enjoy doing things like ripping up cardboard food packets into smaller pieces, and rinsing out milk bottles with a little water before putting them into my recycling bag. I have a top floor apartment, so what I do is put recyclable rubbish into a sturdy rubble bag -- which goes inside a bin in my kitchen until I am ready to walk downstairs with it, to dump the contents into my streetside recycling bin. I find the whole process of doing those things to be relaxing, and fun! 

That might seem a bit weird, considering what I have written at this forum about not being a fan of work. But it is not "work" if I enjoy doing it!

Also, as I am magic, I know that my "small" actions affect the world in a big way. I like the idea of a self-sustaining civilisation that is not harmful to itself -- so I focus on how I want that to be, in some way, while I am doing my recycling. It is like instead of asking for a self-sustaining civilisation by writing about it, I simply *know* what I want when I am doing the routine tasks that are not like work for me; I then be attentive to a sort of feedback effect involving my Universal self presenting me with things related to what I was doing, that also represent what I know I wanted in some way when I was doing those things.

So I am focusing on making the world a better place -- i.e. the way I want it to be -- when I am doing the allegedly menial and boring task of preparing rubbish for recycling. I do not feel like a slave; instead, I know that I am powerful as I help everything towards a better state of being, in which there is no suffering anymore, ever again, by choice. So perhaps it is that knowledge that what I do *means something*, knowing how wonderful everything is going to be without suffering, which means that I enjoy doing my recycling. But also, I just enjoy ripping up paper and cardboard!

What so-called chores do you enjoy doing, SAS members? What sorts of "work" are not actually work for you, at all?


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

I pretty much hate all chores except for maybe the ones that require me to drive somewhere because then I can listen to music in the car and sometimes also enjoy driving around. 

The ones I hate the worst are doing dishes and cleaning the bathroom and kitchen. I suppose I can listen to music while doing those too but in the car I don't have to have my ear buds in. Ear buds are annoying because they hurt my ear holes when I've had them in for too long and the wire always gets caught on something random and they come flying out of my ears and that is kind of jarring when it's not expected.


----------



## danagrl64 (Jan 16, 2012)

Not a single one. Nothing, Nada. I had a career I love that afforded me enough money to pay people to do chores and now I can’t do my career and I don’t do my chores. I seem to be able to tolerate my laundry the easiest because it’s like once every two weeks and it’s outside my bedroom door.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

I like sweeping the floor of my room. I like doing my friends dishes and sweeping her floor.


----------



## rabidfoxes (Apr 17, 2016)

I like taking the clothes off the drying rack, sorting through them, folding them and taking them to the ironing pile. I also like organising the wardrobe - folding, hanging, arranging by colour. In the past I've had mostly messy wardrobes with clothes lying all over the room so this gives me instant zen.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

I was going to say I don't like any of them but then I saw OP mention recycling. I used to really like that - until they said most of it probably goes to land-fill anyway. And now in this building all the block-heads put all their normal rubbish in there as well.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

None, I'd rather burn the house when it gets too dirty & build a new one, so I guess building.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

Delegation. I like delegating all my chores to other people. I only got away with that when I was the boss at work, though. I have to do everything myself now. ;(


----------



## donistired (Nov 29, 2018)

Cleaning my room. I basically hate doing every other chore. 

I have only ever washed my car once, so that's probably not good.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I can't think of anything I pretty much hate all chores.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

I don't enjoy any of them. Ideally I want everything automated like robot mowers, robot vacuums, and self cleaning litter boxes or just hired done. When I'm not at work I mostly just want to relax quietly. Washing dishes, doing laundry, and cleaning vehicles I guess are the most tolerable probably because I do them the most.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

I don't really enjoy any, but I do enjoy cleaning in general. Love having a visual, tangible accomplishment after I'm done. I'd honestly like to clean one of those hoarding houses one day. The ultimate challenge.

I do like organizing, which I guess is cleaning.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

JH1983 said:


> I don't enjoy any of them. Ideally I want everything automated like robot mowers, robot vacuums, and self cleaning litter boxes or just hired done. When I'm not at work I mostly just want to relax quietly. Washing dishes, doing laundry, and cleaning vehicles I guess are the most tolerable probably because I do them the most.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I would find that kind of horrific. cleaning is my way of marking my territory like a cat rubbing itself on everything lol. in that sense I am a libertarian :haha


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

andy1984 said:


> I would find that kind of horrific. cleaning is my way of marking my territory like a cat rubbing itself on everything lol. in that sense I am a libertarian :haha


I don't know, I like the idea of kicking back after work while my robot minions knock out all the chores. My girlfriend said it's like some cartoon movie that I haven't seen where everyone in the future is lazy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Grinding in videogames. I enjoy that.

House chores, not so much. I don't mind doing dishes though, or making my bed so it's neat.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

* Vacuuming and dusting, because I like watching the dirt/dust disappear.

* Putting grocery shopping away.

* Putting cutlery and dishes away.

* Tidying up.

* Sharpening pencils.

* Unfolding cardboard boxes and flattening them.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Silent Memory said:


> * Vacuuming and dusting, because I like watching the dirt/dust disappear.
> 
> * Putting grocery shopping away.
> 
> ...


I enjoy some of these, too.


----------



## name88 (Oct 29, 2016)

I like to leave a shiny wet trail of mop


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I don't particularly mind washing dishes. It's kind of satisfying in a weird way. Washing the car might be considered a chore and I generally don't mind doing it. I usually go to the manual car wash because it's pleasing to wash the car that way. I enjoy vacuuming my room. I mostly just don't like "chores" that people kind of badger me into doing. I don't like feeling forced. If I can do things on my own timeline, I usually don't mind.


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Laundry and ironing. Something therapeutic about folding and ironing nicely scented clothes.


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

I don't mind mowing the lawn I guess, so long as I got some music to listen too and I actually like the smell of freshly cut grass, I'm okay with washing my car too because I like seeing it all shiny. Other than that no I don't enjoy chores in general, I do them out of necessity.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Doing the dishes and folding the washing. Shoveling the snow occasionally is fun, too.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Doing the dishes in very warm very soapy water.


Scrubbing and cleaning smooth floor tiles with a toothbrush and scrubbly foam soap.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

I can't say I find any of them particularly enjoyable.


----------



## Mlt18 (Jun 29, 2016)

Vacuuming


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

I don't enjoy any of them. I guess the closest I get to enjoying a chore would be cleaning the aquarium because I like resetting the decor when I do a water change.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

CoolLilChickadee said:


> I don't enjoy any of them. I guess the closest I get to enjoying a chore would be cleaning the aquarium because I like resetting the decor when I do a water change.


 Cleaning the aquarium was my least favorite part of owning one. My back was already ruined but carrying all those buckets of water. :no


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Cleaning the aquarium was my least favorite part of owning one. My back was already ruined but carrying all those buckets of water. :no


It's a workout for sure. I always break a sweat. If I was ever going to upgrade I'd probably want to devise some type of a system where there's a water line right next to the tank. Ideally, I'd love it to go right in, but I have to treat the tap water first. As it is, I'm still hauling buckets.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

CoolLilChickadee said:


> It's a workout for sure. I always break a sweat. If I was ever going to upgrade I'd probably want to devise some type of a system where there's a water line right next to the tank. Ideally, I'd love it to go right in, but I have to treat the tap water first. As it is, I'm still hauling buckets.


 Oh man. Treating the water! Just reading that made my fist clench and my fingernails dig into my palms. And the water in the Winter was ice cold (of course) so it was always a fight to get it warm fast or prepare the water 3 days before I needed it so it had time to get to room temp first.

I thought I was being smart by using a heating pad wrapped around the bucket with a bungee strap and on a 30 minute on and off timer cycle but it didn't work as well as I expected it to. As those things just never do. I always end up having to use unreasonable force to accomplish things I thought would be easy. :lol

I ended up having to buy an extra heater to put in each bucket. And all the while, the little betta was hovering there in his tank with his fins working overtime against the current I failed to tame for him watching me grunt and struggle against gravity and bad ideas (and the gravity of bad ideas). He probably knew exactly how to do it right but just couldn't talk.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

The one chore I hate doing the most is, cleaning the bathtub. So far, all of the bathtubs I've encountered have the type of ceramics that are very hard to clean. The ball of hair in tub drain makes it worst. Same with tub sliding doors, until I realized shampoo for some reason is actually very efficient at cleaning the doors. Toilet bowls and toilet I find them ok, if you just give it a brief scrub with the toilet brush every few days.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

^ My toilet brush is looking a little rough. I know my toilet needs to be cleaned when it starts making sounds a toilet shouldn't make. I kinda actually do enjoy cleaning the toilet. I'm never too busy to make a clean toilet happen.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

None. I like the satisfaction of a clean living environment, but not enough to actually want to keep it clean haha.


----------



## bjornironside (Jul 20, 2021)

If I have a favorite chore, it's washing dishes. It feels somewhat therapeutic.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Mowing .. is that a chore?

It helps me when I feel achey and stressed ... also enjoy getting cold drink after


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Doing dishes, watering plants/garden, bathing a well behaved dog.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Blue Dino said:


> bathing a well behaved dog.


 I have bathed a not well behaved small dog enough times to imagine that bathing a not well behaved large dog would be something you probably wouldn't forget for a while.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


> to imagine that bathing a not well behaved large dog would be something you probably wouldn't forget for a while.


Fortunately she rarely mishaves in baths. Only 9/10 of the times she does. Usually whenever a dentist recommends a toothpaste, she misbehaves. It's usually 10x more work to clean up the mess in her post bath than bathing her.


----------



## killyourheroes (Nov 29, 2015)

Reorganising things. Taking everything out of a cupboard, sorting it, and then neatly putting it back. Or just tidying up in general, without the cleaning part


----------

